# Big thanks!



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a note to say a big thanks to Lloyd....mega helpful and saved me the close to £300 increase on my previous trade policy.

All done and sorted in the matter of an hour....give him a call...another fine example of what customer service should be.

Thanks Lloyd!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Nick, was a pleasure, and thank you for the kind words.

Glad we could sort you out mate.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Me too the £950 premium was gonna smart somewhat!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Me too the £950 premium was gonna smart somewhat!


mines more than that but still the best around for what you get...oh and thanks Lloyd for the call yesterday, been well busy mate and forgot my renewal was due today so thanks again mate....


----------

